# quick, where can I buy see through fursuit eyes?



## CannonFodder (Nov 25, 2010)

I need to buy a pair fast, anyone know of people that will ship them fast?
I need it before tuesday.
If you know where I can get kemono eyes I will be extremely grateful.


----------



## Glitch (Nov 25, 2010)

You can make some with fun foam and Aida cloth.  Super cheap and easy.
Linkity link

(Ignore toilet paper rolls in the vid.  That shit be stupid.  Make foam tubes instead.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 26, 2010)

Glitch said:


> You can make some with fun foam and Aida cloth.  Super cheap and easy.
> Linkity link
> 
> (Ignore toilet paper rolls in the vid.  That shit be stupid.  Make foam tubes instead.)


 I'm not talking about the cheap ones, I'm talking about-
[video=youtube;lpFkKP-Dn4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpFkKP-Dn4Y[/video]
I have a week before I absolutely fucking have to finish my fursuit.


----------



## Glitch (Nov 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm not talking about the cheap ones, I'm talking about-
> [video=youtube;lpFkKP-Dn4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpFkKP-Dn4Y[/video]
> I have a week before I absolutely fucking have to finish my fursuit.


 
Same basic idea.
The eyes are just set back in the head so the foam around it creates the follow-me effect.

So, for sake of ease, you could TEMPORARILY use the aida cloth, do it up like needed, glue it into the head (from the inside so it has follow me effect), and line the foam around it on the outside with black or whatever color felt like in the video.

You can figure out another method (i.e one with painted plastic bowls) at a later time.


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 28, 2010)

I can make you them. pm me on FA.

ex:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3385567/


----------



## Sigilgoat (Nov 28, 2010)

There's a fursuit community on LJ that's extremely helpful too


----------



## Zrcalo (Nov 29, 2010)

Sigilgoat said:


> There's a fursuit community on LJ that's extremely helpful too



http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitauctions/


----------

